# Pricing for older hens?



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey all,

I need to cut down on my flock a bit, and I have some 10 or so hens over the age of 2.5years + that should move on. Now, I know they're older, and they're best for meat, but I'll have to admit I really like these hens, and I'd rather not send them to the stew pot. Just some specs: 
1. These hens are mostly mutts, some of cochin/austrolorp lineage, and tough little birds.
2. last season they probably laid an average of 3 eggs/wk, some much better than that. 
3. They go broody. I think almost every older hen I have has gone broody at least once (not always allowed to hatch though!).

Do you think I could sell them for anything? Or should I just give 'em away? 

What do you think? Would anyone care for an older hen for brooding or would it be best just to butcher?

Thank you,

F


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck even giving them away. Around here they are pretty much worth nothing. At two years, they are some tough meat...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Around me people would only take them for meat and you would have to give it away.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What area are you in? Laying hens go like hotcakes around here, even older ones. Usual price is $10-15, depending on how near the bird is to its laying prime. IMO the broodier the better, but I'm not sure of the general demand for that.
You could post them on Craigslist asking $10-$12 each, and then if they don't sell, bump down their price until they do.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in the Virginia ---Shenandoah Valley area. I saw one person selling older hens here for $2/each...just saw an ad for 1.5yo hens for $15. 

I guess I may ask some ''new'' chicken people I know to see if any one is looking to hatch chicks with broodies...maybe I'll find a taker or two. :-|


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just re-read my post...sorry! Didn't mean to sound so doomsday  I would try asking around, you may get lucky....I just process mine and only use the breasts off of the old hens.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You can pull $2-4 off old hens that occasionally lay. Some people keep em till they die. I keep a couple around like this with excellent genetics. Even one egg a week is worth it...otherwise if they go broody a lot, you should be able to sell them as a nest sitter for $5 a piece.


----------

